# Mon iMac rame



## vegankitty (5 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques jours, mon iMac rame beaucoup. Il a 4 ans seulement. Ca m'arrive principalement lorsque je surf (la fenêtre Safari se gèle pendant plusieurs secondes, et mon curseur est remplacé par la cercle coloré qui tourne), ou encore lorsque j'écoute de la musique sur mon iMac: celle-ci se bloque pendant plusieurs secondes assez régulièrement. Pourtant, je n'utilise pas beaucoup de ressource sur mon ordi, souvent je n'ai qu'iTunes ou Safari d'ouvert, avec Mail éventuellement.

Je suis preneuse de tout conseil, par contre je ne m'y connais pas beaucoup en informatique, alors merci d'être assez précis sur les démarches à suivre


----------



## malabar_91 (5 Janvier 2012)

Si tu as installé mac os X lion, c'est normal que ça freeze.
si tu as snow leopard, je ne sais pas. essaye onyx, ou réparer les autorisations.
ou redémarrer. tu as quoi comme ordi ?


----------



## Lawlet (5 Janvier 2012)

Hello, 



malabar_91 a dit:


> Si tu as installé mac os X lion, c'est normal que ça freeze.



Ne dis pas n'importe quoi.. OS X Lion ne fait pas freezer. Je l'utilise fréquemment et il n'y a aucun problème. Son problème ne vient pas de là! :hein:

Pour ce qui est du ralentissement de ton Mac il peut y avoir plusieurs raisons.. D'abord va faire un petit du coté de ton disque dur pour voir si il y a pas un petit manque de place.. Car en effet tu dois toujours avoir au moins 10 pour-cent de la capacité de ton disque *libre*
Sinon va voir dans ''*Moniteur d'activité*'' qui se trouve dans tes ''*utilitaires*'', et regarde ensuite quelles sont le ou les programmes qui te font ramer dans la colonne ''*mémoire réelle*'', fais aussi savoir ta rame disponible pour voir ce qu'il en est..
Si tu ne trouves toujours rien de suspect essaye le nettoyage Onyx comme cité par Malabar. Mais cela doit être à but préventif et non pas curatif. 

J'éspère t'avoir un peu aider. Fais nous parvenir la suite des évènements. 

Bonne soirée


----------



## standecourmas (5 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
Sinon, tu vas dans le finder (dans le dock, clic) puis dans ton dossier utilisateur (la petite maison) tu cherches le dossier "PubSub" (tu bascules la flèche pour voir son contenu). Il y a un dossier dedans qui s'appelle DataBase, tu l'ouvres aussi et là enfin tu trouves un fichier qui s'appelle "Database sqlite3" et lui, tu peux le mettre dans la corbeille et tu vides la corbeille. Précision importante faire cette manip sans ouvrir Safari. Une fois la corbeille vidée, tu ouvres Safari et normalement, les pages s'ouvrent plus vite.
Tu peux faire cette opération régulièrement sans aucune crainte.
Meilleurs voeux.
Stan


----------



## vegankitty (5 Janvier 2012)

Lawlet a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci pour tes conseils. J'ai fait comme tu m'as dit, en gros voilà ce que j'ai:
Safari 87Mo
iTunes 77Mo
Mail 50Mo
iChat 31Mo

Ca a l'air normal non? Je vais essayer de garder cette fenêtre ouverte pour voir si ça change au moment des bugs.

En tout cas j'ai nettement plus de 10% de DD de libre, j'ai plus de la moitié. Je suis sous Léopard (pas Snow).

Comment fonctionne Onyx?

Je précise qu'il y a plusieurs mois j'ai eu un groooos bug de mon mac, il ne démarrait plus du tout, mon copain, qui s'y connaît nettement plus que moi a bidouillé pendant des jours avant de réussir à le faire démarrer, il m'a dit que mon DD avait buggué. Peut-être est-ce lié?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h42 ----------




standecourmas a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Sinon, tu vas dans le finder (dans le dock, clic) puis dans ton dossier utilisateur (la petite maison) tu cherches le dossier "PubSub" (tu bascules la flèche pour voir son contenu). Il y a un dossier dedans qui s'appelle DataBase, tu l'ouvres aussi et là enfin tu trouves un fichier qui s'appelle "Database sqlite3" et lui, tu peux le mettre dans la corbeille et tu vides la corbeille. Précision importante faire cette manip sans ouvrir Safari. Une fois la corbeille vidée, tu ouvres Safari et normalement, les pages s'ouvrent plus vite.
> Tu peux faire cette opération régulièrement sans aucune crainte.
> Meilleurs voeux.
> Stan



Je n'ai pas PubSud dans mon dossier utilisateur :rose:


----------



## malabar_91 (5 Janvier 2012)

j'ai trouvé le dossier pubsub dans la bibliothèque user.
Onyx tu l'installes, et tu fais marcher la fonction "automation" avec toutes les cases cochées.
mais faut pas trop bidouiller avec ce logiciel.

(mon premier mac était un performa 6200 à 75 Mhz qui valait 2000 euros et qui pesait 30 Killos !
vla l'arnaque.)


----------



## Lawlet (5 Janvier 2012)

malabar_91 a dit:


> (mon premier mac était un performa 6200 à 75 Mhz qui valait 2000 euros et qui pesait 30 Killos !
> vla l'arnaque.)



Les trolls sont de sortie ? :mouais:

Bref, ouai c'est clair que tout à l'air normal, alors je vais te faire faire une petite manip' pour réinitialiser ta NVRAM.
1- éteint ton iMac
2- debranche le et attends environ 20 sec
3- Rebranche le. Ensuite tu vas rallumer le mac et tout de suite après tu vas appuyer simultanément tu les touches *P* + *R* + *cmd* + *alt* et les garder enfoncés jusqu'à ce que le gong de démarrage sonne 3 fois 
4- Après tu vas atterrir sur un menu ''Utilitaires (je sais plus quoi)'', tu n'auras plus qu'a redémarrer ton Mac.
5- Dépêche toi de venir sur MacG nous dire si après cette manipulation si ton Mac marche mieux.

Amicalement


----------

